# Baseball in Dubai?



## mlkendall (Feb 2, 2013)

I see this question was asked years ago but is there a Baseball game or league that anyone knows of in Dubai?

There is a Friday morning two team scrimmage at the Dubai Softball Fields near Business Bay but that is all I have been able to find so far. 

Thank you.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Am not sure about baseball, but Duplays has a softball league going, link.


----------



## MEve (Jan 9, 2016)

have you found any baseball in Dubai?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

It's called rounders 

Normally played by schoolchildren until they grow up !


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

MEve said:


> have you found any baseball in Dubai?


Nothing at all apart from the kids league.

There was an attempt on meetup to get something going a year or so back but that petered out as well which is a shame.


----------

